# English cream breeders around New England?



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to this site, but have been reading these forums recently and you all seem like a helpful bunch. I am looking for an English Cream puppy - I don't know if that is the official name for the breed, but it seems like it is commonly used. I absolutely am in love with the look of the really light colored Goldens.

Anyway, I have been looking online for a breeder and trying to cross reference with posts on this website. From what I have read, it seems that there is a reputable breeder in North Carolina named Tanglewood Goldens...but I was wondering if you know of any closer to New England that aren't ridiculously expensive. 

I am moving to Connecticut from New Hampshire and I am willing to drive pretty far for the best puppy. North Carolina if necessary. Possibly have it shipped, but I would rather drive. I just want to make sure the puppy is healthy with a good pedigree. 

Any help would be extremely appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

English and Cream are a couple of words that you have to use carefully around here. : There are lots of less than reputable breeders who use the term "English Cream" to overcharge for their pups. I do know what you mean and I do like the light colored goldens and have one myself. Of course I haven't seen golden color I didn't like. I know there are several breeders here in Maine that are both reputable and breed the lighter colors. I don't have any web sites saved for them but I will see if I can find a couple for you.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> English and Cream are a couple of words that you have to use carefully around here. : There are lots of less than reputable breeders who use the term "English Cream" to overcharge for their pups. I do know what you mean and I do like the light colored goldens and have one myself. Of course I haven't seen golden color I didn't like. I know there are several breeders here in Maine that are both reputable and breed the lighter colors. I don't have any web sites saved for them but I will see if I can find a couple for you.


Very true! A lot of breeders just use the term "English Cream" as a way to charge a ridiculously huge amount of money for a puppy. I'm sure that a lot of them don't do the necessary health clearances prior to breeding. You can always find a good, reputable breeder with lighter colored puppies. Our puppy, Tyson, is a lighter colored golden, but he's not English Cream. He's just much blonder than our other golden, Tucker, who is more of a medium gold.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is a breeder who frequently has their pups in the LL Bean catalog.

http://www.oakhillgoldens.com/


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> This is a breeder who frequently has their pups in the LL Bean catalog.
> 
> http://www.oakhillgoldens.com/


Both Tucker's and Tyson's sires are from Oak Hill!


----------



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow thanks! That was fast!! I will check them out. I knew that there was something fishy about the English Cream title, but I was unsure of what to call it. I guess I was assuming it was something more complicated than "lighter color goldens". Hahaha!

Thanks again for the prompt response. I am looking at their website now.


----------



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking, do you know an approx. price range of how much they charge for their puppies?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with the European goldens it is just that they have a breed standard that allows for a wider color range than the AKC does. Be sure to look at the "Puppy Buyers Fact Checker" at the top of the page to help you find your breeder. It will help in choosing your breeder. Also look for your states golden breed association. Often they know who the good breeders are and which ones have litters planned or available.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

audnar said:


> If you don't mind me asking, do you know an approx. price range of how much they charge for their puppies?


They charge $950.


----------



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks! Perfect! I sent an email to the breeder, wish me luck! 

If anyone has any other suggestions, let me know and I will take a look!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Just make sure they have all clearances on both parents. I noticed that Brady has an outdated CERF (he could have a new one but just not posted on the OFA site), and a cardiac clearance by a cardiologist but no hips or elbow clearances listed (although they show an OFA number on k9data it does not show up on the OFA website). Hips could be done by PennHip but in the USA, OFA is the only one that does elbows. Also, neither his sire or dam show elbow clearances.

Same thing for their other stud dog (apparently he has a Prelim clearance for hip and elbow but it is not listed in OFA), except only his dam shows an OFA clearance and that is for heart. Again, hips could be done by PennHip but OFA does elbows in the US.

You want final clearances, not prelims. If you go with Oak Hill, I would definitely ask them about the clearances. They should be happy to provide you with copies of final clearances or a link to OFA/CERF showing the clearances.

There is a listing of English style Golden breeders here

http://www.starcrowned.com/egnatest/Public/breeders.aspx

as well as some other very good information on English style Goldens.


----------



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

Thank you for that information Tahnee. I will definitely ask them for copies of final clearances, since the health of the puppy is very important to me. This is all new to me and can be overwhelming so thank you for the information and advice since it sounds like you know your stuff .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php

Here are a few NH and CT breeders who are very good & helpful:

Carol Manthorne
Thornelea Goldens
http://www.thorneleagoldens.com/


SunKissed Golden Retrievers
Kara J. Ferri
Charlestown, NH USA
[email protected]
www.sunkissedgoldens.com
(603) 731-7681


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Marge Trowbridge of Trowsnest Goldens is in Hew Hampshire. She uses English bloodlines in her breeding program and has been at this a long time! (Since 1968!) http://www.trowsnestgoldens.com/


----------



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the links and info! Will keep doing my research and hopefully pick a breeder and move from there.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Kara at SunkissedGoldens is a member here and has lovely dogs!


----------



## Bella's Mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,
I have an English/European Cream Golden Retriever. She is pure white and gorgeous with lovely qualities. She is seven months old now. You have to be careful with breeders and check on background, pedigree and references, health guarantee. They are expensive (around here in WI, they sell for $1,500 to $2,000 for the most reputable breeders). If the price is too low, I would watch out and really check on the breeder. My girl's parents were from Romania. She literally stops traffic she is so gorgeous. Taking her to the pet store is an event because she is surrounded and I continually asked questions about her. Good luck with your search.


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

Hahaha! I know that now! I really wish I could change my user name! I started to really research the breed after my puppy died (he was marketed as an "english cream"). That's why I joined this site. I would stay away from anyone that ever markets their dogs as that. My puppy ended up passing away from a fatal genetic storage disorder in his heart and brain.


----------



## Bella's Mommy (Jan 30, 2010)

EnglishCremeGirl...I am so sorry...you must have been devasted to lose a puppy like that. I am sooooooooooo sorry for what you and your pup went through. Breeders like that make me so mad. My little girl Bella sends you nose kisses right now.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

I wouldn't consider either breeder you mentioned as breeding 'english' style goldens. I believe that is what the OP was looking for. Of course, both breeders mentioned are very good & helpful!





Ljilly28 said:


> http://www.goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php
> 
> Here are a few NH and CT breeders who are very good & helpful:
> 
> ...


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a list of breeders you may want to consider:

http://www.starcrowned.com/egnatest/Public/breeders.aspx

Looking at the OakHill website does not indicate English goldens and their clearances are sketchy. Most breeders include a K9data link so you can view the pedigree. Their sires are from Northern Lights ~ honestly do not believe they are English lines. Haven't had time to look up the dams yet. Really wish breeders websites included the links as it makes me think they have something to hide when they don't. JMHO.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

My suggestion would be.... www.eastshoregoldens.com


----------



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

Finn's Fan said:


> Kara at SunkissedGoldens is a member here and has lovely dogs!


Yea I came across that website earlier but the litter that was just born is currently all spoken for . The parents are gorgeous and the puppies look adorable! Too bad I'm late .


----------



## audnar (Mar 25, 2010)

Bella's Mommy said:


> Hello,
> I have an English/European Cream Golden Retriever. She is pure white and gorgeous with lovely qualities. She is seven months old now. You have to be careful with breeders and check on background, pedigree and references, health guarantee. They are expensive (around here in WI, they sell for $1,500 to $2,000 for the most reputable breeders). If the price is too low, I would watch out and really check on the breeder. My girl's parents were from Romania. She literally stops traffic she is so gorgeous. Taking her to the pet store is an event because she is surrounded and I continually asked questions about her. Good luck with your search.


Does your breeder have a website? Or do you have their contact information? Thanks.


----------



## SuziQ (Mar 30, 2010)

One "European Cream" Breeder in New England to NOT buy from is Golden Ridge Kennels in Hampden Maine. She advertises Euro Cremes she imported from Spain but BEWARE... she is a puppy mill!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not one of her dogs has ever been shown in any type of competition..not confirmation, not obedience, not field trials. She is the typical backyard breeder yet one of the first things out of her mouth when you call on the phone is "I'm not a backyard breeder." Her website looks like a bargain basement....... and is. These type of breeders need to be shut down and the only way to do it is to get the buying public not to buy from them so that fewer poorly bred Goldens end up in pounds and rescue situations.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

audnar said:


> Yea I came across that website earlier but the litter that was just born is currently all spoken for . The parents are gorgeous and the puppies look adorable! Too bad I'm late .


I'd email them - they might be able to refer you to other breeders or maybe someone that is expecting puppies by their boy Patrick.


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

Just looked at that Golden Ridge Kennel site. They like and offer "care" homes where the dog is basically yours, but they can breed her/him any time they wish. This is just SICKENING to me. What is wrong with people?!

P.S. I got my name changed from EnglishCreamGirl to GoldenDreams...so happy now!


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

GoldenDreams said:


> Just looked at that Golden Ridge Kennel site. They like and offer "care" homes where the dog is basically yours, but they can breed her/him any time they wish. This is just SICKENING to me. What is wrong with people?!
> 
> P.S. I got my name changed from EnglishCreamGirl to GoldenDreams...so happy now!


That's something that reputable breeders do as well actually (i mean not "anytime they want" because it's not often...), I know one of our members who has Bailey and Burgundy, Burgundy is at the breeders caring for her litter.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

GoldenDreams said:


> Just looked at that Golden Ridge Kennel site. They like and offer "care" homes where the dog is basically yours, but they can breed her/him any time they wish. This is just SICKENING to me. What is wrong with people?!
> 
> P.S. I got my name changed from EnglishCreamGirl to GoldenDreams...so happy now!


Golden Ridge is right in the same town as us and we made the mistake of looking there before we found Tucker's and Tyson's breeder and it was just sickening. It's definitely a mill and nothing more. They had at least 3 different litters going when we went there 2 years ago and they ALWAYS have ads running in the classifieds. I also didn't really like the looks of their dogs at all. I don't know why, but both DH and I agreed that we didn't care for them. None of them had great coats and a lot of them just looked kind of lanky and leggy to us. I just looked on their web site and they have one dog listed as available for stud and it says that he comes from champion lines, but I went and looked him up on K9 data and there is not one single CH title anywhere in his pedigree. :no:


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

The way they have their "care" section is just worded badly. It looks like a huge red flag to me. And the big advertisement for "you thought you were getting a BUY/DEAL, then call me" seems fishy too. I had been speaking with the lady from Spain where the "English" dog they have came from. Her website is www.dezelkova.com. Curious what everyone thinks.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh I am in no way saying they are reputable, just saying some reputable breeders DO do that as well. .


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

GoldenDreams said:


> Just looked at that Golden Ridge Kennel site. They like and offer "care" homes where the dog is basically yours, but they can breed her/him any time they wish. This is just SICKENING to me. What is wrong with people?!
> 
> P.S. I got my name changed from EnglishCreamGirl to GoldenDreams...so happy now!


Lots of well-known breeders are doing this more as communities put dog limits per household in place. While it seems to be frowned upon, it seems nicer for the dogs to live with families instead of in kennels for a lifetime. I am unsure about this topic, and confused by it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lots of well-known breeders are doing this more as communities put dog limits per household in place. While it seems to be frowned upon, it seems nicer for the dogs to live with families instead of in kennels for a lifetime. I am unsure about this topic, and confused by it.


I honestly do not know very many reputable breeders who do this. I have in the past sold on a co-ownership to individuals who thought they wanted a show dog but had no experience and no desire to actually do it themselves. I found that basically it wasn't worth it to me. Pet homes simply don't have the desire or the knowledge to keep a dog in show condition-coat, nails, weight, etc. I've never placed a dog with the idea that I would use it for breeding but never consider showing it-it might end up that way but it is never my intent.

One family took one of my girls to be a hunting companion. She had 9 points and 1 major but it was clear it was going to take a lot to finish her. Christie was VERY old fashioned. OTOH, she was a dynamite hunting dog. I let them have her with the proviso that Dad would hunt her, daughter would do Juniors with her and I could have her for a litter. The only thing that worked out well was the hunting. Even as hard as she was hunted, she was overweight, her nails weren't trimmed as often as I would have and daughter ended up not liking Juniors. I did take her back to breed her but I had to make them put her on a strict diet first 

So, to place a bitch in order to breed her later, with no intention of showing or competing with her-no, I really don't know very many responsible breeders who do that. Actually, off the top of my head, I don't personally know any.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Linda,
You always come through with such good information. I always look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Hallowell12 (Feb 6, 2011)

We are looking at Southern Cross goldens...Tamworth NH
and Riverbound Goldens..NH


----------



## Hallowell12 (Feb 6, 2011)

*breeders*

Riverbound goldens
Southern Cross goldens


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Well, at Riverbound the dam of the expected litter does not have an elbow clearance--so that is a problem. It also doesn't appear that they do anything with their dogs performance or show wise.

Teresa Maura of Southern Cross is a member of the English Goldens group, and does show her dogs in Canada. All four major clearances (hips, elbows, heart, current eye CERF) are required to be able to list litters with the group. Here is a link to our site which has some excellent advice if you are interested in this style, as well as contact info for other breeders including a few in your area.
English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs


----------

